# What do you crave before and during your period?



## daer0n (May 8, 2008)

I crave hot sauce a LOT! i usually want hot sauce on everything i eat, and i almost use a full bottle of it on anything i eat haha, or i crave cheese. OH aand chocolate! Dark chocolate





What do you crave?


----------



## Saja (May 8, 2008)

Cake .....like birthday cake....mmmmmmm I want it nooooooowwwww


----------



## Anna (May 8, 2008)

CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and bread and butter. chocolate. but BIRTHDAY CAKE like saja. CAKE!! Jeffy's actually bringing me cupcakes right now



especially when stressed. cake solves all!


----------



## Bec688 (May 9, 2008)

Anything rich and sugary, I crave sweet things, I become frantic if I can't get my hands on something sugary. Also carbs.


----------



## bella1342 (May 9, 2008)

I crave either doritos or chips, and cupcakes... being pregnant i've been craving everything though.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 9, 2008)

Nothing. I barely ever get cravings or even want to eat when I'm on my period or right before.


----------



## McRubel (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nothing. I barely ever get cravings or even want to eat when I'm on my period or right before. I'm so jealous! I'm PMS-ing right now and I'll I want to do is EAT! I can eat non-stop during this time. It's crazy. I want sweet stuff and then immediately afterwards I want salty. For instance, last night my bf and I went out to Baskin Robbins for icecream, and as soon as I finished it, I was munching on some goldfish crackers. He was looking at me like I'm a hoss!!!



OH, I also crave soda. Like coke or pepsi. Isn't that weird???


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 9, 2008)

I don't find it weird at all. I'm think I'm the weird one haha. It'll all balance out since you probably won't be as hungry when it ends.


----------



## newtestam (May 9, 2008)

Chocolate and BLT's and I hate BLT's normally.


----------



## AngelaGM (May 9, 2008)

Anything chocolate! YUM!


----------



## daer0n (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so jealous! I'm PMS-ing right now and I'll I want to do is EAT! I can eat non-stop during this time. It's crazy. I want sweet stuff and then immediately afterwards I want salty. For instance, last night my bf and I went out to Baskin Robbins for icecream, and as soon as I finished it, I was munching on some goldfish crackers. He was looking at me like I'm a hoss!!!



OH, I also crave soda. Like coke or pepsi. Isn't that weird??? Haha! i am pm'sing at the moment too! and i crave all the stuff that you mentioned as well, i LOVE doritos with hot sauce and lemon LOL that is when im pms'ing, and i crave soda as well, but all this only before and during my period! crazy hey?


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anything rich and sugary, I crave sweet things, I become frantic if I can't get my hands on something sugary. Also carbs. I'm like that too! LOL!


----------



## CellyCell (May 9, 2008)

Um, bread stuff... sweet bread (especially cake/cookies, but they're hardly around my house) to be specific. Basically the heavy carbs





During my period - I'm good, everything else seems to happen prior to my period starting.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 9, 2008)

I crave everything LOL! pizza, jalapeno poppers, cheeseburgers, cake, ice cream, enchiladas with lot of sour cream. And just anything that has chocolate.


----------



## macface (May 9, 2008)

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## McRubel (May 9, 2008)

Jacquelena---love the pic! That's going to be me one of these days!





Daeron---Come to think of it, I've been craving hot sauce too. I bought a bottle of it when I went grocery shopping, and everytime a commercial for those KFC snackers comes on, I start drooling over the one with spicy buffalo sauce!!! And I've never eaten it before!



What's with that??


----------



## daer0n (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jacquelena---love the pic! That's going to be me one of these days!




Daeron---Come to think of it, I've been craving hot sauce too. I bought a bottle of it when I went grocery shopping, and everytime a commercial for those KFC snackers comes on, I start drooling over the one with spicy buffalo sauce!!! And I've never eaten it before!



What's with that??

Haha funny! there must be something in hot sauce that makes us crave for it! i wonder what it is.But hot sauce is yummy pretty much on anything LOL


----------



## Jinx (May 9, 2008)

Potato chips or tortilla chips and salsa.

It's a ferocious craving. The kind that makes me practically rip the doors from the cupboard lookiing for those chips!


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

I crave chocolate and definitely sour stuff (which i'm eating now by the way lol). I also go for very spicy things and tons of bread, mainly french baguettes (spelled rt?) which i can eat one all by myself. I especially love Publix's bread from their bakery


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (May 9, 2008)

lol, mango juice, and pancakes, and wholenut chocolate and pies, and bread, so mainly pastries and sweets

oh and guava juice


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I crave chocolate and definitely sour stuff (which i'm eating now by the way lol). I also go for very spicy things and tons of bread, mainly french baguettes (spelled rt?) which i can eat one all by myself. I especially love Publix's bread from their bakery lol, spelled right






i crave for chocolate (dark !!), soy yogurts (well, i'm a soy addict for starters), hmm i also made myself small pies with strawberries and apples from the market, so i guess i like sweet stuff



.

oh and cupcakes !! yum !


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 11, 2008)

I don't CRAVE for anything?.


----------



## chocobon (May 11, 2008)

A week before my period I find myself craving chocolate and then right after I would eat a bag of chips!!!


----------



## Leony (May 11, 2008)

Something sweet or a lot of tabasco on my meal haha


----------



## KatJ (May 17, 2008)

I dont know if this is because i am due to start any day now, but I'm sitting in bed with a jar of banana peppers.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 17, 2008)

I crave fried foods. A lot. lol! Mostly fried chicken and french fries. I also crave chocolate and soda.


----------



## BlueEyes88 (May 17, 2008)

I crave anything sweet, but mostly it's chocolate I go after (yum!)

Em

xx


----------



## KatJ (May 19, 2008)

I really hope this is a period thing now. My whole jar of banana peppers is gone!


----------



## daer0n (May 19, 2008)

LOL Kat!

arent those too hot to eat them alone?





i love them too but in my sandwiches!


----------



## KatJ (May 19, 2008)

I got the mild ones, lol! I even had to get them on my Chicken Cheese Steak this weekend. They're all I can think about.


----------



## daer0n (May 19, 2008)

Haha, you're making me crave for them right now, and my days are gone LOL


----------



## KatJ (May 19, 2008)

Whoopsie! I'm a horrible influence!


----------



## daer0n (May 19, 2008)

LOL!! its ok Kat, they're only peppers



they help accelerate your metabolism so i think that is good influence after all


----------



## SewAmazing (May 19, 2008)

A man with a good strong back!


----------



## cheller (Jun 11, 2008)

well the average craving lasts only 15 minutes. so i usually wait it out or i give myself a sample of something crazy sweet. but before my period i usually like salt, during...i think it is slightly sweeter than normal. but i rarely crave anymore. &amp; i rarely stock up on sugars &amp; salts.


----------



## fiercely (Jun 11, 2008)

Peanut butter m&amp;m's.

Parmigiano.

Milk chocolate candy.

Milk.

So basically milk and chocolate products.


----------



## b_rittany91 (Jun 14, 2008)

Anything with Chocolate

Especially mint chocolate chip cookies


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 15, 2008)

Pizza

Chocolate

Mentos... Gotta have those 3 before and during...


----------



## ivette (Jun 15, 2008)

usuallly something sweet.. like chocolate


----------



## Tyari (Jun 15, 2008)

french fries or chips and ANYTHING chocolatey and nutty!


----------



## illb6ub9 (Apr 22, 2012)

I crave chocolate. Stuff like snickers or chocolate cake. I have two friends who both crave chips and dip.


----------



## Hezzie (Apr 23, 2012)

I crave anything sweet. Chocolate, ice cream, cake...etc.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 23, 2012)

Anything chocolate or a sweet/salty combo like those pretzel M&amp;Ms.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 28, 2012)

I like to get meatball subs from subway with a scoop of tuna. don't knock it til you try it! =D


----------



## Miss19 (Apr 30, 2012)

French fries, Soda, Chocolate and Cake


----------



## DiorAdora (Jun 26, 2012)

I always have a huge thing for peanut m&amp;ms! It will save my day!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jun 26, 2012)

M&amp;ms always make me so happy during this time!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 27, 2012)

anything bread-y and sweet - cakes, cookies, and salty stuff like french fries or chips.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 29, 2012)

Baskin Robbins chocolate and Peanut butter ice cream. I usually hate chocolate ice cream but that is the perfect sweet/salty combo. YUM!


----------



## dd62 (Jun 29, 2012)

Cheetos! I get it really bad too (cravings, pms, cramps, the works) , so when ever I mention cheetos by BF knows its time to not bother me.


----------

